# Acoplar dos o mas antenas en tx



## diego_z (Dic 5, 2008)

hola gente , anduve buscando por ahi a ver si encontraba como acoplar dos o mas antenas a un transmisor , ya que veo que las fmcomerciales tienen minimo 4 antenas ,me imagino que asi debe tener mejor irradiacion de señal , bueno cualquier dato sera bienbenido , gracias


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola amigo Diego Z, adjunto te envio algunos archivos que pueden ayudarte para sumar antenas,espero sean de vuestra utilidad y al foro, tambien se puede utilizar cables de 75 ó 500 Ohms,para realizar dichos acoplamientos, si los necesitas me indicas y subo al foro la información, un abrazo desde Lima Peru
moises calderon.


----------



## diego_z (Dic 6, 2008)

hola moises tengo que agradecer , estos datos valen oro chamigo , seguramente en esta semana arme otra gamma para un tx que estoy armando , pruebe ya comentare por aqui los resultados  



saludos desde abajo


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 6, 2008)

En lo que pueda colaborar, estoy a la disposicion de todo el foro, un abrazo
moises calderon saldaña


----------



## diego_z (Dic 12, 2008)

hola moises lo que veo en el pdf es que son enfasadores para 144 mhz en adelante , como es para 100 me puedes explicar? saludos diego


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 15, 2008)

Amigo, disculpa pero me encuentro fuera de mi zona de trabajo, estare el 20 de diciembre en acceso a mis archivos, y podre ayudarte, espero me perdones, un abrazo
moises calderon


----------



## dAVIb (Dic 15, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> hola moises lo que veo en el pdf es que son enfasadores para 144 mhz en adelante , como es para 100 me puedes explicar? saludos diego



Hola  *Diego_Z*, supongo que te refieres a cuanto es 1/4 de onda en 100MHz, para sacarle la distancia entre centros de los conectores. Esto seria :  (300/100 ( en Mhz)) / 4 = 75cm.

Salu2.


dAVIb


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Dic 15, 2008)

Hola a todos, mi pregunta es la siguiente, este mismo sumador sirve para sumar dos o cuatro transmisores?. En las emisoras en FM suman dos o cuatro transmisores en la planta y luego lo dirigen hacia las antenas mediante un cable coaxil y luego en la cima de la torre colocan este distibuidor.

Gracias

Carlos Daniel


----------



## diego_z (Dic 15, 2008)

moises no hay problema , eres un gran colaborador y estamos agradecidos de ello, solo es aficion (por ahora jeje), 

david gracias por la respuesta es eso lo que queria saber la distancia entre los conectores, por ej para 107,1 seria (300/107.1)/4=70cm

carlos por aca se esta tratando el tema que expones
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29079.html


----------



## dAVIb (Dic 15, 2008)

Eso mismo Diego_Z


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 19, 2008)

Amigos del foro, un dato adicional, si se va a emplear  cables como transformadores de impedancia,  se tiene que  utilizar la siguiente formula : 300/Fo x 0.25 x Fv. , Fo= Frecuencia de Operacion, Fv.= Factor de velocidad del cable  a utilizar, si el tamaño, no es suficiente con la longitud obtenida, se tiene que  multiplicar x  multiplos impares (3, 5,7,etc.) hasta llegar al tamaño neecsario, y se   mantenga la  impedancia del transformador, un abrazo, moises calderon


----------



## herx_goth (Dic 23, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> hola moises tengo que agradecer , estos datos valen oro chamigo , seguramente en esta semana arme otra gamma para un tx que estoy armando , pruebe ya comentare por aqui los resultados
> 
> 
> 
> saludos desde abajo



hola

postea el calculo del gama ... tengo algunos calculos  pero quiero comparalos    
grasias


----------



## rogelis (Jul 14, 2010)

Moises Calderon agradezco tremendamente tu aporte es lo que buscaba desde hace mucho tiempo, tenia una idea casi parecida pero ahora con tu aporte ya quedo convencido y lo aplicare , muchas gracias


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 17, 2010)

A las ordenes en lo que pueda colaborar, saludos


----------

